# preparing a hide for selling



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

hey i'm new to selling my hides and i was wondering what i need to do to prepare the hide for selling. I'm not sure on the exact process, so if someone would be willing to give me a hand on this it would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to PT


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum squirrelsniper


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

There is much more to it than can be explained here.

Here is a link to a video that will help:

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/t-and-m-outdoors-practical-fur-handling-dvd-pfh2006/


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

squirrelsniper said:


> hey i'm new to selling my hides and i was wondering what i need to do to prepare the hide for selling. I'm not sure on the exact process, so if someone would be willing to give me a hand on this it would be greatly appriciated.


Welcome to pt... what kind of hide?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Use the Google box at the top of the screen to search for your questions. If ya can't find what your looking for feel free to ask.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

So your trapping Squirrel?..


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Az......trapping squirrels......that's just nuts!!LOL


is that how you try to trap them? lol


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

After you skin the animal you need to flesh it, and put it on the appropriate stretcher to dry it, then let it hang and dry. That's it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

coyotejon said:


> After you skin the animal you need to flesh it, and put it on the appropriate stretcher to dry it, then let it hang and dry. That's it.


That sounds easy...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Az......trapping squirrels......that's just nuts!!LOL


I've cage trapped 127 squirrels in the last 6 years from my back yard and moved them to a park a few miles away. Those damn tree rats chew on my deck. I used to shoot them but the wife put a stop to that.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Weasel said:


> There is much more to it than can be explained here.
> 
> Here is a link to a video that will help:
> 
> http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/t-and-m-outdoors-practical-fur-handling-dvd-pfh2006/


 Follow Weasel's advice-------You need to put-up your fur correctly to get top dollar--you will learn how with a good dvd on handling fur-----takes some learning you'll get better the more you do--Take pride in putting your fur up It will be worth it-----------sb


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I think this thread is NUTS... and I smell some bs...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> So your trapping Squirrel?..


SG, that was a joke... I don't think he/she is trapping anything...


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

no i'm not trapoing the squirrels i just shoots those. i trap raccoons, coyots,foxes, and the occasional muskrat everynow and then. after i skin them and flesh them do i just let them dry then? do i have to put any chemical or salt or something on the hide and then after it drys how do i unfold it if im supposed to dry it fur on the inside?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

You'll definitely need to get some fur stretchers. I think it would be wise to get a video such as the one in the link Weasel posted. The variety of animals you plan to target need to be put up in different ways. Good luck!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

lol squirrelsniper, you need to get some books on skinning and fleshing... " fur handling "... if you don't have someone to show you how...never put anything on a pelt you plan to sell... F&T Post has all the books, dvd's, you will need to put up fur...you can search this site for some info... some animals you dry fur in, if it's fur out you need to turn it before it is all the way dry...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Go on you tube. Bet if you poke around you can save yourself the 40 bucks on a DVD.


----------

